# Gogol Bordello...



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 1, 2009)

I got the chance to see them last night with a band called man man..Both of them were fucking amazing!! I highly recomend these bands, Im not really one for gypsy punk but I got my ass handed to me last night got my nose busted in the mosh pit got lost in chicago, but I had a fucking great time. Just curious was anyone else there or has anyone else seen them before?


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love to see them. I'm not a huge fan, but I have no doubt that it would be lots of fun.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not really a fan, but I've always wanted to see them live. It seems fucking awesome.


----------



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

would be better if they were REAL gypsies...

Still i would like to see them.


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 2, 2009)

oh my, i love Gogol Bordello and wish I had the chance to see them. They have a song called "wonderlust king" that is quite good...I dunno if you heard it or not at the show but you should check it out if you didnt.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 2, 2009)

Speaking of Gogol, you all should watch Wristcutters: A Love Story. It's a movie about the afterlife for people who commit suicide. One of the main characters is based off of Gogol's singer, and it uses a lot of their music. Also, Tom Waits is in it! That alone makes it worth watching.


----------



## moe (Jun 2, 2009)

wristcutter is fucking great.
i thought the lead singer was in the movie. eh, could be anyone.
but i was pissed i didn't get to go see them. 
their shows always seem fun.
but there's was no way i could've gone all the way to congress theatre withouth any money.
and it sucks ass trying to get the money.=/


----------



## Birdy (Jun 2, 2009)

Gogol is a fun band, and man mans sound is just awesome. Would love to see them both!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope never heard of that movie but I will definetely check it out. They did play wonderlust at the show it was packed standing room only hot sweaty bodies rubbing all over eachother, soaked in beer and liqour..who could ask for anything more!


----------



## DigitalYouth (Jun 4, 2009)

man man is pretty cool


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 5, 2009)

I was in New Orleans around halloween of 07, and they were playing at the Dragon's Den on Esplanade. Heard from fucking everyone that it was a free show, so I turned up with some other kids while I was tripping on some acid and the manager was not having it with us there. horse cops showed up because some old timey kids just started up their own show in the median across the street. I was all fucked up so I took off. horses are fucking freaky on acid, plus I didn't plan on going to OPP while tripping. didn't get to see them, needless to say.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Im lovin gogol bordello right now, the guys the shit.


----------

